
Show HN: Focus – OKR Pulse software for team management - a007mr
https://usefocus.co/
======
a007mr
Hey guys,

I launched Focus ([https://usefocus.co/](https://usefocus.co/)).

Focus is an OKR Pulse platform that improves companies' execution through
objectives, daily standups, and weekly updates.

We are trying to solve problems in team communication across different
timezones. Focus keeps teams on the most important outcomes instead of the
heap of messages, emails, and endless meetings - focus on what matters the
most.

Right now, it works like that:

1\. The team sets Objectives and Key Results (OKRs) on the platform 2\.
Afterward, the team runs daily standups and weekly updates for tracking the
most important things 3\. When the goal was achieved, it has public praise
feature to increase employees recognition and engagement

P.S. I would greatly appreciate any feedback, happy to answer any questions.

